# Looking for "friends" interested to DIY-make a state of the art DXO-DRC using a COTS device like the MOTU 896 mk3



## AndreaT (Jan 17, 2012)

Dear All,

I have a dream, make myself a state-of-the-art Full Digital Preamplifier with an Advanced Digital Crossover and Digital Room Correction embedded.
My dream is to make something better than the DEQX-HPD-3 and, for some cases, even better than most famous TacT.
And doing all with a sub-1000 USD HW budget!

My selected HW is the MOTU 896 mk3 Hybrid.

Is anyone here, SW-developer / SW/HW-hacker, interested to team-up with me and try the challenging job?

I can introduce that I almost did all the HW and SW components selection and I already have 90% good final solution made-up by 3rd party modules running on a PC connected with the MOTU 896 mk3.

But to make what I have in mind there is a lot of SW integration job to do and there is to find the way to get rid of the MOTU firmware and replace it with our own made optimized firmware for the job.

I accounted that, a team of 5 skilled people (me included), doing it for fun (hobby), so allocating to that just the free time, could complete the "game" in a year.

Anybody interested to join me?

Kind regards,
Andrea Tarasconi


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Any luck so far?


----------



## Jetjones (Jan 29, 2012)

Although I know absolutely nothing about software design or how to assemble the hardway, but, I am definitely going to keep tabs on this thread! If you end up completing this unit then I might be interested in building one myself, or having you build me one, that is, if you are willing to do that! :bigsmile:


----------



## AndreaT (Jan 17, 2012)

Dear JetJones, 

if I will succeed, all the instruction will be published. In my intention this is an open-community project.

However, unfortunately for me, none so far applied to support me :sweat:

Alone, it is amost impossible to do the whole job in a reasonable short time.
What I have now running on my PC is a too huge job porting for one man.
Moreover, I completely lack any support from MOTU.
So there is also a large reverse engineering job to carry-out.

Let's stay tuned.
Regards,
Andrea


----------



## coastie (May 29, 2009)

Do you really need to mod the Motu software to do what you are doing? From their site it looks like it basically caters to active speakers and has everything you need including XO, PEQ, time alignment, etc., already as part of their original software environment. what else would you be looking for? Never had the luxury of playing with a DEQX, so I dont know what it has that Motu is missing other then perhaps what DEQX would claim are superior components.

If you do need to then if I were you I'd post this same thing over at Guru3d or HardwareHeaven forums. There are a lot of software and hardware modders over there that do stuff like this for fun and have a good background in audio, though I would come back here if you need help designing the actual crossover. I am attempting something similar with my HTPC, Audigy 2 ZS soundcard ($25), and KX project drivers to handle DSP, though this is for a multi channel setup at this point and not just 2 channel. This will allow me to send 8 channels out, already decoded and/or matrixed with active EQ for multichannel, or already processed for a 2x8 active crossover network for two channel, via 4xSPDIF at 24/96 to be hooked up to superior outboard DAC's. or I could even connect some of the channles to other devices like the Motu while mainting a fully digital signal path. Or add another audigy for 16 channels out. lots of possibilities. 

really though, i just bought an Audigy 2 ZS and am waiting for delivery, so until I actually try it I am just blowing smoke. For $25 it is cheap, fun, and could lead to what I am after. Or it could find its way to the garbage can.


----------



## AndreaT (Jan 17, 2012)

Dear Coastie,
the MOTU 896 mk3 as is, is not capable to do what really needed.
It lacks some key features, as well as the digital filters implemented are not so good.
Moreover, to make something sounding as, or better than, the DEQX, very precise phase corrector algorithms are required.
Finally, for an easy use of the device in a Home Audio application, a different management of the mixer is a must (now it is very complex without a PC connected).
So, in conclusion, the embedded SW/FW must be replaced.

Thanks a lot for your suggestions about the other two forums, I will post there asap.

Kind regards,
Andrea


----------

